# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Bigsby Sighting--Eschol Cosby and His Christian Cowboys....

## Spruce

Hey all...

I was in Emerald City Guitars in Seattle a couple of days ago, and saw this pic on the wall...

Eschol Cosby and His Christian Cowboys, with a couple of Bigsbys--a mandolin and a tenor...

Snapped a pic of the pic in case it's not in heavy circulation, and it looks like it isn't...
Here ya go:

----------

Charlieshafer, 

F-2 Dave, 

Randolph, 

rubydubyr, 

Verne Andru

----------


## F-2 Dave

Is that a Bigsby steel as well?

----------


## mrmando

Yowza! 

Yes, the steel appears to say Bigsby on it. The tenor Eschol is playing was sold by Gruhn for mega $$ a few years back. He also owned a standard Bigsby guitar as well as the mandolin pictured; I'm pretty sure his family still has both of those. I have another photo here, by the family's permission: 
http://emando.com/players/Cosby.htm

----------


## Spruce

> Is that a Bigsby steel as well?


Wow, missed that....
Just did a search for "Wally Olfert" to no avail...
Hard to make out that name on the front panel...

Looks like Eschol has some sort of keyboard in front of him too?
Cool pic...

----------


## mrmando

Yeah, that must be some kind of console organ or harmonium with the band's banner on it.

----------


## F-2 Dave

Looks like Wally left us in 2011. Found his obit online. It mentions that he played in a western gospel band. No mention of the Bigsby steel guitar.

----------


## mrmando

What? The brand of guitar one played is too essential to be left out of one's obituary.

----------


## mrmando

Bruce, did Emerald City still have that Gibson EM125?

----------


## Charlieshafer

Great pic, Martin! I've been looking for  couple of years now for just one of his recordings, and can't find one.

----------

Spruce

----------


## Spruce

> Bruce, did Emerald City still have that Gibson EM125?


I didn't see it, but it might have been hiding...
i was kinda distracted by a '51 D-18 too...    :Wink:

----------


## mrmando

Eschol was a Baptist preacher, long after the Cowboys rode off into the sunset. There used to be a Web site with some of his sermons on it and an order form for a book and a recording, but that site has gone the way of the buffalo. I suppose his family might still have some recordings, although those could have been made at any time in Eschol's career. I don't know for sure that the Cowboys ever cut any 78s back in the day.

----------

Charlieshafer

----------


## Pete Martin

Love old pics like this!

----------


## John Rosett

Great picture!

----------


## mrmando

There are several threads mentioning Wally Olfert at the Steel Guitar Forum, the most interesting of which is probably this one: 
http://bb.steelguitarforum.com/viewt...09fc3a3d71a891

There's also this, from the Tucson Daily Citizen, 2/13/54:
http://www.newspapers.com/newspage/17401652/

----------


## Graham McDonald

Eschols autobiography (which I found through abebooks.com) suggests that the Christian Cowboys made several recordings which had some sort of commercial release. In the interest of mandolin history, it would be grand if there could be some kind of re-release. Might the family have copies? Martin?

Cheers

----------

Spruce

----------


## mrmando

Well, that's another question worth running by his offspring, I guess. 

Sorry to miss you at GAL, Graham. Had some family matters and couldn't get away.

----------


## Tommcgtx

I just saw a Bigsby mandolin for sale at gbase.com, and it brought to mind this thread, so I thought I'd mention it.
http://www.gbase.com/gear/bigsby-mandolin-1953-blonde

----------


## doctorcosby@gmail.com

> Yeah, that must be some kind of console organ or harmonium with the band's banner on it.


It was a Solovox, made by Hammond organ.  It was designed to attach to a piano but Dad had the shell made for it.  He had several different pictures and logos on it over the years.  I still have the instruments but not the cabinet.

----------


## doctorcosby@gmail.com

I have several copies do Dads biography.  Will send them to anyone who send a snail mail address.  Also would be more than happy to send recordings of Dads music.  Thanks to all who have shown interest in mr Father and his ministry.

----------


## doctorcosby@gmail.com

We have digital copies of three 78's the Christian Cowboys recorded in the 40's.  Again would be happy to send them to anyone who wants them.

----------


## Charlieshafer

I'm P.M.ing you now!

----------


## billhay4

Wow!
Bill

----------

